# Am I miscarrying?



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi there, I am 6 weeks pregnant today and last night I started bleeding and lots pain and then passed a clot. The bleeding and pain lasted about 2 hours and since then no more pain or bleeding. I had a scan which showed a sac but nothing in it. This is what my discharge letter says

Scan showed intrauterine pregnancy, 1 gestational sac 13.5 x 5.9mm, surrounded by small amount of subchorionic haematoma, no yolk sac or fetal pole visible, normal ovaries, no free fluid, no adnecia mass, cervix 31.55mm, no funneling, os closed.

I have another scan in 2 weeks, but how does this sound? Could the clot be the haematoma? and could it be early at 5+6 to see anything?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Firstly anything can happen at this stage both good and bad.

It is possible that you had a late implantation and that is why there is no yolk sac as yet. The haematoma is the cause of the bleeding and you may get more bleeding.

I am concerned as I would have preferred to have seen that yolk sac at this point in all honesty so I guess I would have to veer more to the "I don´t think this is good news" camp.

I so hope I am proved wrong.

Hugs,

Ruth


----------



## Sarah4eva (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi Ruth,

Just wanted to say that I've just seen a lovely heartbeat.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Fab!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A late implantation! 

So happy I was wrong!!

Hugs,

Ruth


----------

